
The Real Live Search – Bing API experiment - johns
http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090821/the-real-live-search-bing-api-experiment/
======
yannis
Ultra fast and impressive! Any plans to turn this into a plugin for jQuery?

~~~
njharman
But is it fast because Bing is hardly used?

~~~
endtime
Doesn't it have 9% market share? I don't know if I'd call that "hardly used".

------
jacquesm
Nice hack! I wonder how bing will treat you if it gets very popular though.
Bookmarked and I'll be using it for a while.

------
chaosmachine
Nice. I wrote a similar thing last year, powered by my own engine:

<http://drupalmodules.com/module-finder>

